# Fifth gear tonight ....



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

...... VBH "tests the differences between a manual Audi TT and one with a semi-automatic gearbox"


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

That should be interesting........... when is top gear back? :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. BTW here is the link
http://fifthgear.five.tv/jsp/5gmain.jsp ... n=Shootout


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm sure we will get some interesting posts after that...wonder what they have to say!


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

VBH is the best of a bad lot, at least its not that currly haired tw*t. She will give it some, mention that its faster, but lacks driver involvement and generally just make a load of crap up that will make us all laugh.

It will make for a good watch, but its all personnal choice at the end of the day!

When is top gear back on JC is so much impartial. Ow and VBH, out of two i wouldnt give her even one, or touch it with a stolen d*ck, not even rebels.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Here come the arguments again.....


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

No agument here - VBH is the most hideous thing on TV and she puts me off my dinner every monday evening.

Should be interesting. I wonder whether she mentions anything about longevity of the components - I would expect DSG to be kinder to the driven train, but at the expense of the clutch(es). Albeit, she knows sod all about how a car works, just vaguely how to drive one.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

TG's back on next Sunday.TFFT


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> TG's back on next Sunday.TFFT


Really????


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

Woo hoo.

http://www.topgear.com/content/tgonbbc2/


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

OOoo looking forward to that. Re the VBH thing, well surely it's not that much of a problem, only about five people in the UK get channel five anyway! :lol:


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Given up on Fifth Gear. The Zippy headed mutt is just too much now.


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

Only thing wrong with VBH is that she hasnt got my d*** in her mouth


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll take the other pink hole.


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think you'd be in for a shock...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Shes a man? Trannies, its not fair.


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

She wouldn't take up much space.










Mind you, some may consider her on the shelf already.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I bet she's really dirty in bed. :twisted:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

lol :lol:


----------



## T3 (Sep 24, 2006)

is anyone up for recording the 2 TT shootout and hosting it for us "non UKians"


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hi all,
Great news then re. JC and a proper car program. All the Beeb needs to do now is get Pop master back with Joe public instead of the celeb's that are just dreadfull on it. Or is it just me? :lol: 
Folks under the age of 25 will not have a clue what I just ment


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> ...Folks under the age of 25 will not have a clue what I just ment


Some of us over-25s are struggling too :?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

lol I have no idea either...might because I am on the other side of the pond...hehe :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Radio 2 with Ken Bruce in the mornings. Pop master was a very good phone in quiz that the BBC has stopped since all the problems with phone in comp's. They now have full of themselves stars to answer the questions and it is not working at all. 
Listen to it around 10:25 in the morning and you may get the gist of what I mean.


----------



## andyc83 (Jun 19, 2007)

modernTT said:


> lol I have no idea either...might because I am on the other side of the pond...hehe :roll:


It's not great mate, but no doubt it'll end up on YouTube soon enough!


----------



## hitchbloke (Jan 28, 2007)

Re VBH

A 'friend of a friend' fu*ked her in a restaraunt toliet. Goes like a shit shit house door in a gale by all accounts.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Radio 2 with Ken Bruce in the mornings. Pop master was a very good phone in quiz that the BBC has stopped since all the problems with phone in comp's. They now have full of themselves stars to answer the questions and it is not working at all.
> Listen to it around 10:25 in the morning and you may get the gist of what I mean.


Cheers, I don't listen to the radio so that's why I was puzzled. I thought I heard a rumour that the BBC would be starting competitions again soon.


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

What's Radio 2 ?


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

i'll be sure to check youtube...couldn't be that bad could it? lol :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

hitchbloke said:


> Re VBH
> 
> A 'friend of a friend' fu*ked her in a restaraunt toliet. Goes like a shit shit house door in a gale by all accounts.


I would f*ck the daft b1tch. Run up to her with a cricket bat and WHAM right in the face. She would be well and truly f*cked then.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Leg said:


> hitchbloke said:
> 
> 
> > Re VBH
> ...


Is it just me, or has this gone slightly off topic? :lol: Just shows how crap her very scientific test was.

I am amazed how smooth the changes are on full throttle. How does it do it? It doesn't have time, surely, to feather the throttle?


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

My God

Not only do tt's turn us into hooligans

Seems like it turns us into pervs as well


----------



## JEB (Oct 2, 2007)

VBH not sure if I would....but you have to admit she is probably a better driver than 99% of this forums users. :twisted:

Thought about it. I would


----------



## Roberto (Sep 22, 2007)

perhaps she should have compared a 3.2 v 2.0T :lol:


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Comparison wasn't quite right.The DSG car was on std 17" wheels and the manual was on 18" turbines,maybe the DSG car would have been even quicker with 18".


----------



## JEB (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably the opposite, smaller wheel is lighter giving a small performance advantage, plus I donâ€™t know this for sure but would assume the smaller wheels have a slightly higher profile tyre? This should also aid turn in and handling.

That said the biggest variable is the driver VBH is pretty good for a giggly TV presenter but she is not a professional test driver, from what Iâ€™ve heard VBH is a pretty handy peddler and used to be an average club racer and instructor at Silverstone so I would expect her to be pretty consistent over a 10 lap run but she would still have about 2 seconds between her best and worst lap around a long lap like Rockingham, assuming no major mistakes and assuming she has already got used to the car and the circuit. So the difference of a couple of 10ths or whatever it was is too close to be conclusive.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Scooby-Doo said:


> Comparison wasn't quite right.The DSG car was on std 17" wheels and the manual was on 18" turbines,maybe the DSG car would have been even quicker with 18".


 :lol: Hows that work then? the rolling dimension is the same


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Wonder if the loud buzz went on when she tailed the oversteer!

I do like the change motion in dsg but ill be happy to stick with manual and 1400 in my sky rocket


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> No agument here - VBH is the most hideous thing on TV and she puts me off my dinner every monday evening.
> ...


I'd rather watch Coronation Street, and that really is rubbish..

J


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

as i was not able to see it...I am assuming the conclusions were that they were pretty equal?? (just down to preference?)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Said DSG is better and faster for sports driving but she'd rather have a manual as she likes to be on top - i mean in charge.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

lol thanks Tosh... Was the DSG much quicker? Seems like maybe a few tenths quicker that could have been down to the driver?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

@Half a second, but it wasnt a twisty track from the parts you saw.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

did they run 0-60 tests? I've found a lot of differing opinions from Audi's claimed 0-60 times!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No it was about the gearboxes.

They stated the 0-60 was 6.6, nothing more than that.


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

The difference was 0.3 seconds. So not great but the seamless changes did impress. Also the Condor grey looked good.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No it wasnt - try again :wink:


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

The audi website claims the 3.2 does 0-100km/h in 5.5 sec... Does this seem about right?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Alot of test cars have been getting 5.5, Audi say 5.7


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I guess this is due to them being broken in?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I dont know, engines are variable, some will be faster, some the same and some slower. Im not that bothered, its just a paper number, some people however are obsessed with it.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

I agree....I just found in a lot of the American mags...(car&driver, Motortrend, etc) there were a lot of different findings...some pretty extreme...almost a full second slower than manufacturer estimate!


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

modernTT said:


> I agree....I just found in a lot of the American mags...(car&driver, Motortrend, etc) there were a lot of different findings...some pretty extreme...almost a full second slower than manufacturer estimate!


There are a lot of variables in doing 0-60 style testing: tyre type/wear/pressure, temperatures (air/track/intake/tyre/oil/clutch), driver style, clutch wear level+material, transmission losses, track surface, varations in manufacture of ALL of the above etc etc.

In short: this stuff is always going to be a bit hit+miss unless it's conducted in a totally controlled environment; and that almost never happens.

I like how porsche go about it: basically they give the worst times they have encountered. Porsches always do what they say on the tin, or better.

C


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Sisttr said:


> ...... VBH "tests the differences between a manual Audi TT and one with a semi-automatic gearbox"


*1000 points to Sisttr* for the original information.



Necroscope said:


> She will give it some, mention that its faster, but lacks driver involvement and generally just make a load of crap up that will make us all laugh.


*1000 points to Necroscope* for preparing VBH's actual script.

*3 points to FifthGear* for the piece (0 points for the depth of the actual item, 1 point for at least featuring TTs, 1 point for recognising the excellence of DSG [notwithstanding that she prefers to be on top] and 1 point for showing a Condor Grey TT).


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

Although not 5th gear...

Here's a comparison from Best Motoring by "Drift King"





While we wait for 5th gear to be uploaded on youtube...


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

THis one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5EdjEE0e ... ed&search=


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> Necroscope said:
> 
> 
> > She will give it some, mention that its faster, but lacks driver involvement and generally just make a load of crap up that will make us all laugh.
> ...


Ding!

Read that and knew it would be bang on the money [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PeaceOut (Sep 12, 2007)

Here yah go...found it!

http://sharingthelife.blogspot.com/2007 ... al-vs.html


----------



## Jimbo2 (Nov 30, 2006)

Brilliant!!

Would have loved to see her do a third lap in S-mode without using the paddles


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

MMMMMM

Scientific ?????

Anyone notice the wheels

Manual = turbines
Stronic = standard trapeze

So with the same wheels and tyres S tronic should be even faster


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the rolling raduis is the same for all the wheels, 17s 18s and 19s. If it wasnt, the speedo would need changing for each wheel size.


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

If bigger wheels means more speed why does my tractor only do 25 mph?


----------



## Sisttr (Aug 29, 2007)

TommyTippee said:


> MMMMMM
> 
> Scientific ?????
> 
> ...


I agree with Toshiba's point, rolling radius the same so no difference. However, as someone else pointed out, smaller wheel = lighter wheel, therefore up the size and the DSG kitted car gets slower.

Its all irrelevant to day to day driving anyway - what was it 0.4 sec difference over the whole lap - who cares?


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

TommyTippee said:


> Anyone notice the wheels
> Manual = turbines
> Stronic = standard trapeze
> So with the same wheels and tyres S tronic should be even faster


Funnily enough, in November 2007's issue of Evo they did a test a Golf GTI on 17's then the same car with 18's. The 17's were 2.5s a lap quicker on the wet track with the same type of tyres (Bridgestone RE050-As) fitted.

Bigger wheels/lower profile rubber isn't always quicker.... in fact the reverse can be true. Have a read for yourself 

C


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> But the rolling raduis is the same for all the wheels, 17s 18s and 19s. If it wasnt, the speedo would need changing for each wheel size.


That cant be right, its not logical. The rolling radius cannot be the same for a smaller/larger wheel - it defies physics! Unless the tyre size keeps it the same.

The speedo would need re-calibrating to be 100% accurate however they arent and the difference in speed would be negligable.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yes it is, when the size of the wheel increase the height of the tyre is decreased to keep the raduis the same.

9J x 19 - with 255/35 R 19 Y tyres = 89mm
9J x 18 - with 245/40 R18 Y tyres = 98mm
9J x 17 - with 225/50 R17 W tyres = 112mm


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

sico said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But the rolling raduis is the same for all the wheels, 17s 18s and 19s. If it wasnt, the speedo would need changing for each wheel size.
> ...


You sort of answered your own question. I think tosh meant that the profile (ie the sidewall height) of the tyre is lower for the larger wheel, so the actual circumference of the tyre is the same.

I actually think they vary by a few percent one way or the other; still basically right though.

C


----------



## CraigyTT (Oct 19, 2006)

I just ran this trough a tyre calculator doobery:


```
Tyre code   Diameter  Circumference  Difference
----------  --------  -------------  ----------
235/35 R18  622 mm    1954 mm        -1.99 %
245/35 R18  629 mm    1976 mm        -0.88 %
255/35 R18  636 mm    1998 mm         0.22 %
225/40 R18  637 mm    2001 mm         0.46 %
235/40 R18  645 mm    2026 mm         1.72 %
225/35 R19  640 mm    2011 mm         0.91 %
235/35 R19  647 mm    2033 mm         2.02 %
```
But... Your Mileage May Vary (oh, I'm _sooo_ funny)

C


----------



## JEB (Oct 2, 2007)

The smaller wheels would have higher profile tyres so the circumference of the tyre is pretty much the same whatever size wheel you have. This is why big wheels look nice, less black tyre more shiny alloy. The downside is that low profile tyres have to have stiffer sidewalls which makes them less progressive when they lose grip, so while technically the grip level should be the same a higher profile tyre will usually be easier to drive on or over the limit.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

treblesykes TT said:


> If bigger wheels means more speed why does my tractor only do 25 mph?


 

Do you have a 2.0T or a V6 tractor? :wink:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

Actually I was indicating that the turbines have a wider tyre therefore a larger area touching the road, therefore more grip, therefore (in theory) faster round the bends, therefor faster lap speed.

Or have I completely lost the plot :? :? :?


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't forget the additional rolling and wind resistance between 225/50 and 255/35 tyres. To take it to extremes look at the front "cycle" wheels on a dragster. All down to a compromise - do you just want to go fast in a straight line or corner fast as well. Personally I think the 225/50 R17 is the best compromise for UK roads. If I was a Track Day driver I may think differently.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

John Binns said:


> Don't forget the additional rolling and wind resistance between 225/50 and 255/35 tyres..


You mean surface friction...not wind resistance


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

John Binns said:


> Don't forget the additional rolling and wind resistance between 225/50 and 255/35 tyres. To take it to extremes look at the front "cycle" wheels on a dragster. All down to a compromise - do you just want to go fast in a straight line or corner fast as well. Personally I think the 225/50 R17 is the best compromise for UK roads. If I was a Track Day driver I may think differently.


I agree about the 225/50 R17 being the best compromise for road use BUT we were talking about a track test. Slightly increased rolling resistance, negligable increase in wind resistance but increased grip, should mean a faster lap.

So if DSG car had been fitted with turbines it should have been faster still QED


----------



## John Binns (Jun 29, 2007)

Toshiba - "You mean surface friction...not wind resistance"

See text -"rolling" and wind resistance


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

drjam said:


> treblesykes TT said:
> 
> 
> > If bigger wheels means more speed why does my tractor only do 25 mph?
> ...


6.8L turbo


----------



## Godzilla (Feb 20, 2007)

treblesykes TT said:


> drjam said:
> 
> 
> > treblesykes TT said:
> ...


Is it remapped?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is it front wheel drive?


----------



## treblesykes TT (Jul 11, 2007)

Godzilla said:


> treblesykes TT said:
> 
> 
> > drjam said:
> ...


It maps itself to produce 180 or 203 bhp depending on what task it is doing. but I guess the 823 nm of torque is more important


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I have a set of 17" and 18" wheels both with bridgestone tyres. At the weekend I'll measure the rolling circumference of the tyres. But as an indication just standing one of the 17s next to the 18 on the car, the 17" appears to be slightly larger in diameter.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But the ones on the car will be under load?

So what if DSG is .5 of a second faster?
Bored now.


----------



## modernTT (Aug 9, 2007)

lol..."remapped tractor"... :lol:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I lied about the weekend and measured the circumference of the tyres today!

Both done with no load, at the same temperature and pressure.

225/50R17 on Trapez wheels: 2089mm

245/40R18 on 10 spoke wheels: 2055mm

So the overall gearing will be lower on the 18" wheels hence better acceleration. And speed/1000rpm in any gear will be higher on the 17" wheels.

Quite how that equates to S-Tronic being faster or slower on a track when driven by VBH I know not, nor does it matter one snot.


----------



## apolo2 (Aug 23, 2006)

VicTT said:


> 225/50R17 on Trapez wheels: 2089mm
> 245/40R18 on 10 spoke wheels: 2055mm
> 
> So the overall gearing will be lower on the 18" wheels hence better acceleration. And speed/1000rpm in any gear will be higher on the 17" wheels.
> ...


 :roll: and what about gear ratios

http://www.audi.ee/file.php?ID=1976


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

OK guys

I think it's time to move on

All acedemic anyway

been a bit of fun but worn out now :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

I still wouldnt shag VBH.................. Even if she was on top!


----------

